
Ask HN: Does Scotiabank security number caller ID resolves to 7-Eleven? - dustfinger
This morning I had reason to call Scotia Bank security centre [1]. After I got off the phone I was surprised to see that the caller ID had resolved to 7-Eleven. I called their 1-800 number [2] again, this time watching the display and observed it resolve to 7-Eleven.<p>I am going to contact someone at Scotiabank security centre to let them know, but first I would be interested in knowing if anyone else can confirm the same. Perhaps I have a localized issue of some sort.<p>----<p><pre><code>    [1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.scotiabank.com&#x2F;ca&#x2F;en&#x2F;about&#x2F;contact-us&#x2F;security.html
    [2]: tel:+1-800-472-6842</code></pre>
======
dustfinger
My email to Scotia Bank

\----------------------

To Whom It May Concern,

Today I called Scotia Bank Security Centre using the phone number that their
website has published at [https://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/about/contact-
us/security.h...](https://www.scotiabank.com/ca/en/about/contact-
us/security.html). Here is the number that I called:

+1-800-472-6842

While this number does seem to connect me with the automated phone dispatch
service for the Scotia Bank Security Centre the caller ID that I see on my
phone is surprising. The caller ID is resolving to 7-Eleven. Please correct
this. It is confusing. It honestly makes me loose trust in the Scotia Bank
Security Centre. If I were to receive a phone call from this number and saw
that the caller ID was 7-Eleven I would believe it to be fraudulent.

\----------------------

Scotia Bank's reply to my email

\----------------------

Good afternoon,

Thank you for bringing this to our attention. We appreciate your feedback and
will certainly escalate to the relevant team to determine a solution.

Regards

Customer Care

\----------------------

------
dustfinger
I tried calling Scotia Bank, but the lady whom I spoke with did not seem to
understand what I was talking about. I told her that I think it will be easier
if I explain this in an email. I have since emailed Scotia Bank about the
issue and will post the email correspondence here if I get a reply. Although I
don't think this thread has attracted any interest from the HN community which
surprised me a little. Perhaps my title was not engaging enough?

------
scotiabanker11
Yes it always shows up as 7-Eleven for me too, I use an Android phone if that
makes a difference.

To avoid it I just saved the number as a contact as "Scotiabank Customer
Service".

